# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  UFC!! is it in my future??

## ScrappySOB

hey guys. i recently started training MMA at M.A.S.H. Gym in Michigan. im 18 years old. i wieght/ cardio train 3 days a week. i train at MASH 3 nights a week. my dream is to fight professionaly. idealy for the UFC. 

does anyone have any words of wisdom that may help?

----------


## wrstlr69sdnl

alot of determination bro. It is a great style to live though. You have any fighting backround?

----------


## Panzerfaust

Just keep training and work your way up slowly through the smaller organizations. Keep an open mind at be willing to absorb techniques from all styles. What kind of background do you come from, striking or grappling? Conditioning should be your main priority, you can have all the technique in the world and without conditioning, you will get run over by fighters with lesser technique but greater conditioning. 

I mean what good is your Thai skills etc if you can barely move from being gassed out? 

Wish you all the best, fighting is one of the toughest jobs in the world, its more mental than anything and you will quickly find out if its is in your blood or not.

----------


## WARMachine

My advice is to pursue it to a certain degree.

Ive been fighting professionally for 4 1/2 years now. I can tell you that its not an easy road, and very few people make it to the big show.

My advice to you bro, is continue with school and working. And make those your TOP priority. There is no harm in training and fighting in smaller shows. But i would focus most of your time and energy in school.

Dont expect to make much money, or be famous or whatever. Like i said, it doesnt come to most. 

Those guys you see in the UFC are the top 10%. The other guys out there fight for upwards of 10yrs and never make it.

Just some advice from a guy who was in your shoes just a few years ago.

I consider myself a semi-successful fighter, ive never made it to the UFC, but ive fought in a few other large shows. 

I still have the same dream you do bro. You just have to take it a step at a time.

Continue your training, and get as many fights in as you can. Go in there with a kill or be killed mentality.

Just my .02.


Best of Luck to you kid, hit me up if you want to BS about anything else.


-WAR

----------


## Brown Ninja

Best of luck!

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

What Murilo and War said is right on the money.

----------


## ScrappySOB

alot of good advice guys. i appreciate the wishes of luck. i dont have much backround in technical fighting. just street fighting with close friends. i know that doesnt really count for skill haha. but i can definately take a hit.

and conditioning is my biggest problem right now. i quit smoking about 3 weeks ago when i realised my lack of lung capacity haha. i have noticed the amount of time and distance i can run before needing a break is improving though. 

and i know that the road to becoming a part of that top 10% is rigurous and long. but i dont think i would ever forgive myself if i didnt atleast tryyy. ya know? 

my plan right now is to just train through the year. and by summer hopefully enter a few local fights. and then take it from there.

----------


## WDMF

Start cleaning up your diet as well. If you start eating properly at 18 and stay that way for at least 4 years you will be ahead of most at 22.

----------


## ScrappySOB

oh yeah. for sure. eating properly is a big thing for me. i cant even remember the last time i ate fast food or anything like that. my kick for something sweet is a muscle milk in the morning haha.

----------


## Brown Ninja

I know a lot of fighters and although street fighting is not a prereq it actually comes in more handy than most people would give it credit for. With street fighting generally comes a toughness that you cannot teach. Hell look at Chris Leben he got into the sport and had a fair amount of success just of his toughness alone. That is not to say he hasn't worked hard and improved but you catch teach a chin and plain old toughness.

----------


## WARMachine

Chris Leban said on TUF that hes never been in a street fight in his life...

Just pointing it out, hes still just as tough a guy as anyone...


But streetfighting isnt gonna help you much. You need technical skill in this day and age.

It takes many years to develop the skills needed to compete at a high level.

Since you say youve never trained, my advice is to focus primarily on stand up.

BJJ, Judo, Wrestling etc... All take upwards of 6 -10 yrs to truely master. Ive been doing BJJ for ever and still im not the best in the world. (Not yet anyway  :Smilie: ), but with standup, you can develop your game far quicker.

Im actually leaving for Thailand in November to study. I havent competed in traditional muay thai in years so i felt like its time to get back into it.

I did have a professional record of 7-1 in Brazil before presuing MMA full time.

So like i said, stick with standup for now, its probably the best route to take...

Best of Luck!


-WAR

----------

